# Kendall



## undergunfire (Oct 4, 2007)

Kendall died last night of a drug overdose.



Using drugs was the wrong choice (none of us knew he was doing them), but we lost a dear friend because of it. Our whole town lost a special person .

Kendall was strong into playing music and doing outdoorsy things. His home was a place where many bands in Arizona played, as well as bands in other states. His mom was always there to welcome us in and cook us the best Vegan food ever.


You can hear Kendall singing in his later band, here:
http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendID=26251465



Kendall won't be playing music anymore. His venue will no longer be used. He will not be seen riding his bike all over town anymore. We will never meet up with him for coffee again.





*Goodbye, Kendall Linne :cry2*. I hope your heaven consists of many mountains to hike and climb, and a room filled with music and all your comforts from earth :hug:.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Oct 4, 2007)

Amy, I'm so sorry. Gosh, how sad.

I know there are mountains for him to climb in Heaven.:hug:


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 4, 2007)

I am so sorry. I am here for you.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so sorry. I hate hearing of such a senseless death.


----------



## pamnock (Oct 4, 2007)

It's so sad to hear of the loss of someone who had so much promise and so much to give to the world.

Rest softly Kendall,

Pam


----------



## Bassetluv (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so very sorry to hear that you lost such a special friend, undergunfire, and at such a young age. I too add my wishes that Kendall now has many mountains to climb, and that his spirit is now free to soar.

May Kendall's memory live on forever in the hearts of all his friends and family, and may all who have been affected by his passing be comforted in their time of grief.

My thoughts and prayers go out to you and to all who are mourning the loss of their dear friend.

:bigtears:


----------



## tonyshuman (Oct 5, 2007)

that's so terrible. i'm so sorry.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear about your friend. It is always so sad to see a young life taken this way.


----------



## undergunfire (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you, everyone :hug:.


I went out with my friend, Mallary, last night for a drive around town and everything felt so out-of-place and the whole town seemed dead itself.

Ryan, my fiance, is still so shooken up over Kendall's death. All the guys from the bands met for coffee yesterday, though, to talk about it.


----------



## maherwoman (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow, Amy...my heart is with you, Sweetie...

IM me if you need to talk, ok? :hug:


----------



## LuvaBun (Oct 6, 2007)

How very sad - such a tragic loss. I'm so sorry, Amy.

Jan


----------



## undergunfire (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks, you guys.

I am still in shock, though.



Kendall's service is on Monday. We are also having a local memorial show for Kendall on Friday. There are 8 bands playing and all the money and donations will go to cover the rest of the cost for his funeral.

A special treat on Friday is that Kendall's former band, All Fired Up, will be playing...and there will be an open mic for anyone to get up there and scream along, as Kendall was the lead singer.

Hopefully Friday will be a good night....a night for everyone who knew and loved Kendall to come together, but not to be sad...to have a great time dancing and singing to local bands that Kendall was heavily involved in and dedicated to.


----------



## Michaela (Oct 9, 2007)

Such a tragic loss - I am so sorry Amy. :hug:

:rip: Kendall.


----------



## undergunfire (Oct 9, 2007)

I went to Kendall's viewing yesterday from 4pm to 6pm.



It was an open "casket". Kendall was layed out on this bed type thing, with his blankets from his bed over him, his guitar, and other special things to him were all layed around him. Everything was perfectly placed.

Kendall looked wonderful. He was wearing his green bandana on his head, that he always wore because he was apart of "The Wolf Pack", which was a group of friends from bands that made up a tight "pack"....like wolfs have packs/familes...not a gang at all.

He had sandals on and his foot tattoos were showing. He had a rubber duckie on one foot with the name "Mom" underneath it...because we all called his mom "Duckie". His other foot has a tattoo of music symbols and the name "Dad" underneath it.


There was a screen above Kendall's body playing a slide show of pictures from birth to recent times. His mom would sit there, a nervous wreck and hysterical, and laugh out when funny childhood pictures of Kendall were shown....and say....."That's my little boy! Oh, look at him!" .








It was the saddest and most depressing thing I have even attended in my life :?. There were so many young people from town there, everyone holding different memories of Kendall...whether they were close with him or not.

The whole room was in tears. I could barely sit there. I was hysterical, even though I wasn't very close with Kendall....I still have so many memories of him.


While viewing his body, I expected him to open his eyes, take a gasp of air, jump up and start shredding on his guitar. Of course, it didn't happen....but now I can finally accept that Kendall is gone. Up until I saw his body, I still didn't beleive he was gone.



After viewing, everyone stood out front of the funeral house and talked of memories of Kendall and how he was just playing a big huge trick on us...and that he would come out of hiding and laugh at all of us for crying .




There is the memorial show on Friday at Prescott College for Kendall. From the news that I have heard, it is going to be HUGE. People who have never even been to a local band show or aren't interested are going to be there. We all hope that tons of money in donations comes in for Kendall's mom, Duckie.

Another suprise, we are having one last show at Kendall's house. Duckie wants us all to come there for one more last show, but it will be weird without Kendall walking around and running it.


Bless Duckie's heart. She battled cancer for many years and Kendall was always there and the only one left that she had to live for. I hope she continues to stay strong. She is a wonderful woman, even if she is a tad on the wacky side. We all love her and the vegan food she has filled our tummies with.




Goodbye Kendall, I know you are doing just fine.


----------



## undergunfire (Oct 14, 2007)

Tomorrow we say "goodbye" to Kendall for the last time by spreading his ashes at the lake.



The show on Friday was odd without you, Kendall, but we all know you were there with us in another form.

:rainbow:


----------



## Leaf (Oct 14, 2007)

I'm so sorry for the pain you al are going through.


----------

